# falkon crashed seit worldupdate auf x86

## Erdie

Seit meinem letzten worldupdate kommt es bei Falkon zu einen Crash. Der Crashlog sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

Time: Di. Aug. 28 09:05:20 2018

Qt version: 5.9.6 (compiled with 5.9.6)

Falkon version: 3.0.1

Rendering engine: QtWebEngine

============== BACKTRACE ==============

#0: falkon(+0x331b) [0x4f831b]

#1: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x2dee8) [0xb6cccee8]

#2: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so(+0x531eee) [0xa8e5ceee]

#3: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so(+0x523d5b) [0xa8e4ed5b]

#4: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so(+0x524d3d) [0xa8e4fd3d]

#5: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so(+0x20b0ba) [0xa8b360ba]

#6: /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so(+0x59bb9) [0xa8984bb9]

#7: /usr/lib/libQt5Quick.so.5(_ZN16QSGBatchRenderer8Renderer13renderBatchesEv+0x260) [0xae267370]

#8: /usr/lib/libQt5Quick.so.5(_ZN16QSGBatchRenderer8Renderer6renderEv+0x2e4) [0xae26d744]

#9: /usr/lib/libQt5Quick.so.5(_ZN11QSGRenderer11renderSceneERK11QSGBindable+0x10a) [0xae25bafa]

#10: /usr/lib/libQt5Quick.so.5(_ZN11QSGRenderer11renderSceneEj+0x76) [0xae25c1b6]

#11: /usr/lib/libQt5Quick.so.5(_ZN23QSGDefaultRenderContext15renderNextFrameEP11QSGRendererj+0x49) [0xae2a2019]

#12: /usr/lib/libQt5Quick.so.5(_ZN19QQuickWindowPrivate16renderSceneGraphERK5QSize+0x1f3) [0xae313173]

#13: /usr/lib/libQt5Quick.so.5(_ZN19QQuickRenderControl6renderEv+0x87) [0xae3f94b7]

#14: /usr/lib/libQt5QuickWidgets.so.5(+0x7d96) [0xb6b97d96]

#15: /usr/lib/libQt5QuickWidgets.so.5(_ZN12QQuickWidget11resizeEventEP12QResizeEvent+0x18b) [0xb6b9b78b]

#16: /usr/lib/libQt5WebEngineWidgets.so.5(+0x2fe8e) [0xb6c8de8e]

#17: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget5eventEP6QEvent+0xf38) [0xb7677a68]

#18: /usr/lib/libQt5QuickWidgets.so.5(_ZN12QQuickWidget5eventEP6QEvent+0x1ec) [0xb6b9c64c]

#19: /usr/lib/libQt5WebEngineWidgets.so.5(+0x30244) [0xb6c8e244]

#20: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xb4) [0xb762af74]

#21: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x2b7) [0xb7633927]

#22: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN16QCoreApplication15notifyInternal2EP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xbc) [0xb72e472c]

#23: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate30sendPendingMoveAndResizeEventsEbb+0x1dd) [0xb766ec7d]

#24: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x40) [0xb7673340]

#25: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate14show_recursiveEv+0x77) [0xb7673147]

#26: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xa1) [0xb7673221]

#27: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x68) [0xb7673368]

#28: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x222) [0xb7676882]

#29: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget4showEv+0x4f) [0xb767308f]

#30: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xe9) [0xb7673269]

#31: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x68) [0xb7673368]

#32: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x222) [0xb7676882]

#33: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget4showEv+0x4f) [0xb767308f]

#34: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xe9) [0xb7673269]

#35: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x68) [0xb7673368]

#36: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x222) [0xb7676882]

#37: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget4showEv+0x4f) [0xb767308f]

#38: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate12showChildrenEb+0xe9) [0xb7673269]

#39: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QWidgetPrivate11show_helperEv+0x68) [0xb7673368]

#40: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget10setVisibleEb+0x222) [0xb7676882]

#41: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget4showEv+0x4f) [0xb767308f]

#42: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QStackedLayout15setCurrentIndexEi+0x183) [0xb7655273]

#43: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QStackedLayout12insertWidgetEiP7QWidget+0x11d) [0xb7655a6d]

#44: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN14QStackedWidget12insertWidgetEiP7QWidget+0x34) [0xb7834ae4]

#45: /usr/lib/libFalkonPrivate.so.3(_ZN16TabStackedWidget9insertTabEiP7QWidgetRK7QStringb+0x80) [0xb7df2710]

#46: /usr/lib/libFalkonPrivate.so.3(_ZN9TabWidget7addViewERK11LoadRequestRK7QStringRK6QFlagsIN2Qz18NewTabPositionFlagEEbib+0x1b0) [0xb7df42b0]

#47: /usr/lib/libFalkonPrivate.so.3(_ZN9TabWidget7addViewERK11LoadRequestRK6QFlagsIN2Qz18NewTabPositionFlagEEbb+0x64) [0xb7df4854]

#48: /usr/lib/libFalkonPrivate.so.3(_ZN13BrowserWindow10postLaunchEv+0x6ed) [0xb7c9245d]

#49: /usr/lib/libFalkonPrivate.so.3(+0x287f60) [0xb7e58f60]

#50: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN14QMetaCallEvent13placeMetaCallEP7QObject+0x99) [0xb7310309]

#51: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN7QObject5eventEP6QEvent+0x21b) [0xb731437b]

#52: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN7QWidget5eventEP6QEvent+0xbf0) [0xb7677720]

#53: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN11QMainWindow5eventEP6QEvent+0x18c) [0xb77ca37c]

#54: /usr/lib/libFalkonPrivate.so.3(_ZN13BrowserWindow5eventEP6QEvent+0x45) [0xb7c98d45]

#55: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN19QApplicationPrivate13notify_helperEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xb4) [0xb762af74]

#56: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0x2b7) [0xb7633927]

#57: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN16QCoreApplication15notifyInternal2EP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xbc) [0xb72e472c]

#58: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN23QCoreApplicationPrivate16sendPostedEventsEP7QObjectiP11QThreadData+0x21f) [0xb72e731f]

#59: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN16QCoreApplication16sendPostedEventsEP7QObjecti+0x33) [0xb72e7903]

#60: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(+0x2bdf52) [0xb7343f52]

#61: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_dispatch+0x2f0) [0xae5e86e0]

#62: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(+0x47949) [0xae5e8949]

#63: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0(g_main_context_iteration+0x34) [0xae5e89f4]

#64: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN20QEventDispatcherGlib13processEventsE6QFlagsIN10QEventLoop17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x5f) [0xb7343c1f]

#65: /usr/lib/libQt5XcbQpa.so.5(+0xa2716) [0xa9c80716]

#66: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN10QEventLoop4execE6QFlagsINS_17ProcessEventsFlagEE+0x160) [0xb72e2e60]

#67: /usr/lib/libQt5Core.so.5(_ZN16QCoreApplication4execEv+0xad) [0xb72ec87d]

#68: /usr/lib/libQt5Gui.so.5(_ZN15QGuiApplication4execEv+0x24) [0xaedbc144]

#69: /usr/lib/libQt5Widgets.so.5(_ZN12QApplication4execEv+0x14) [0xb762aeb4]

#70: falkon(+0x2967) [0x4f7967]

#71: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf3) [0xb6cb77e3]

#72: falkon(+0x2d93) [0x4f7d93]

```

Eine Versionsänderung und neues mergen von qtwebkit bzw Falkon hat keine Unterschied gebracht. Jetzt komme ich nicht mehr weiter. Es sieht nach einem Problem von QT aus, ist das richtig?

Starten von Falkon unter einem anderen User bringt keine Änderung. (ich habe es als root versucht, dort wurde Falkon bisher noch nicht gestartet).

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> neues mergen von qtwebkit

 

falkon nutzt qtwebengine, nicht qtwebkit

----------

## Erdie

Ohh sorry, ich meinte auch qtwebengine!

----------

## franzf

Erdie: Leider bringt der Callstack recht wenig da debug-Symbole fehlen. Kannst du mindestens für falkon und qt-Packages (via package.env), am besten aber gleich global (make.conf) den CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS "-ggdb" hinzufügen. FEATURES="splitdebug" sorgt dafür, dass die debug-infos in separate Dateien ausgelagert werden.

Damit bekommst du dann bei einem Crash genaue Angaben, in welcher Datei und welcher Zeile die einzelnen Funktionsaufrufe stattfanden.

Natürlich müssen die Pakete dann neu gebaut werden, damit die Konfiguration greift.

----------

## Erdie

Dann werde ich mich mal an die Arbeit machen.

BTW: Reicht es Falkon und qtwebengine neu zu bauen oder müssen alle QT Pakete gebaut werden?

----------

## l3u

Ich hab grad gemerkt (auf meinem alten x86-Notebook), dass du nicht allein mit deinem Problem bist ;-) Ich versuch auch mal, rauszufinden, wo's hängt.

----------

## Erdie

Bei mir crashen seitdem auch einzelne Webseiten im Firefox. Ich kann sie nicht mehr aufrufen.

----------

## l3u

Das ist aber komisch. Firefox teilt sich ja weder das GUI-Toolkit, noch die HTML-Rendering-Engine mit Falkon …

----------

## Erdie

Ja, das x86 Laptop (Lenovo T60) hat sich total kaputtgeupdated. Gestern habe ich ein neues worldupdate gemacht und da war firefox dabei. Firefox bricht beim kompilieren ab. Das Ding ist total unbrauchbar geworden. Eigenlich war meine Hoffnung, dass der Fehler gefixed wird. Ich habe den Eindruck, x86 wird nur noch stiefmütterlich behandelt. Ich habe es nicht mehr gestartet seitdem. Das Ganze geht mir nur noch auf den Senkel. Es ist ein total schlankes System mit lxqt und ganz wenig Extras. Ich habe einfach keine Zeit stundenlang mit Fehlersuche zu verbringen. Sorry, ich bin genervt  :Wink:  Bis vor ein paar Wochen lief alles perfekt.

----------

## asturm

Vielleicht ein Hardwareproblem...? memtext86+ laufen lassen.

----------

## Erdie

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ein Hardwareproblem...? memtext86+ laufen lassen.

 

Das kann ich einfach testen, denn ich habe noch eine 2. Gerät mit (fast) derselben Hardwarekonfiguration, eine Gentoo Installation die weitgehend identisch ist (vor 2 Monaten geclont). Ich habe es meiner Tochter gegeben, nur möchte ich es ihr nicht antun, dass es dann auch noch vermurkst ist und habe das Update erstmal verschoben. Aber irgendwie kann ich an Hardware nicht glauben, denn nur Firefox baut nicht. Der Rest funktioniert (ausser dass Falkon crashed aber das ist ja schon von anderen nachvollziehbar). Da die beiden Laptops aber im Wesentlichen fürs Internet da sind, ist ein defekter Browser dann doch etwas doof.

Sorry für meiner Übertreibung, wenn sich die Fehler anhäufen, geht das etwas an die Substanz. Ich bin jetzt wieder ganz ruhig  :Wink: 

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

Erdie: Wenn du -ggdb an hast kann es evtl. sein dass der Firefox deshalb nicht will, braucht nämlich für manche Pakete ganz schön RAM beim Bauen.

Mach es einfach für firefox wieder aus. Bei mir schaut das so aus:

```
cat /etc/portage/env/no_debug.conf                                                                                   

CFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -mno-aes -O2 -pipe"                                                                         

CXXFLAGS="-march=sandybridge -mno-aes -O2 -pipe"
```

musst du natürlich für deine CFALGS anpassen.

Dann in /etc/portage/package.env:

```
www-client/firefox no_debug.conf
```

----------

## l3u

Ich hab mal einen Bug aufgemacht: https://bugs.gentoo.org/665794 , wobei der Backtrace auch mit USE="debug" nicht sehr hilfreich ist …

----------

## Erdie

Seit gestern läuft es bei mir wieder. Der Update hatte wohl ein Geschenk mitgebracht.  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Jetzt wär's natürlich interessant, welches Update das war …

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe es leider nicht herausgefunden, vermute aber, dass es etwas mit den Intel Treibern zu tun hatte.

----------

## toralf

Evtl. ist hier ein Tipp? : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8291752.html#8291752

----------

